# Medir resistencias en Proteus



## cmontoya (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola Amigos del foro
Tengo instalado el proteus 8 y me surgió una pregunta
Como puedo medir la resistencia en proteus???
Alguien sabe?


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 31, 2014)

No uses ninguna fuente de tensión y utiliza el OHMMETER que esta en la libreria de componentes.


----------



## cmontoya (Ene 31, 2014)

ByAxel dijo:


> No uses ninguna fuente de tensión y utiliza el OHMMETER que esta en la libreria de componentes.



Gracias por el dato no lo sabia


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 1, 2014)

asi se conecta......


----------

